
Lenovo Updates the ThinkPad Lineup: New Models, Welcome Changes - jpalomaki
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10940/lenovo-updates-the-thinkpad-lineup-new-models-welcome-changes
======
jpalomaki
T470, T470p, T470s, T570, ThinkPad 13, L470, X270.

T470 and T470p support 32GB, both come with dual battery. T470s has one dimm
soldered, so the max memory is 24GB.

------
mkurz
The T470p won't have Thunderbolt nor USB-C. WTF?

